# Prostatakrebs > Prostatakrebs und Psyche >  Orgasmus

## Thomas

Hallo,
ich bin seit Juli 2007 operiert (radikale Prostatektomie). Die Inkontinenz lässt langsam nach - wie weit, wird sich noch herausstellen.
Die Erektionsfähigkeit lässt dauerhaft stark zu wünschen übrig. Was mir zusätzlich etwas Kopfzerbrechen bereitet, ist, dass entgegen aller Aussagen zu diesem Thema in Zusammenhang mit einer RPE mein Orgasmusgefühl praktisch weg ist.
Die Ärzte schweigen sich darüber aus oder es heißt: "Natürlich haben Sie ohne Prostata kein Orgasmusgefühl mehr". Ich weiß, es kann sein, dass das einen psychischen Hintergrund hat, erkenne diesen aber nicht so ohne weiteres. Wer hat Erfahrungen in diesem Bereich und kann mir Hinweise geben, welche Ursachen dieses Phänomen haben kann?

----------


## Thomas

Hallo BurgerH,
danke für Deinen Hinweis. Ja schon. Orgasmus ja. Aber was für einer! Einer, der schon wieder weg ist, kaum dass er angedeutet hat, zu kommen. Das ist mein Problem.

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Thomas,

"normalerweise" müsstest Du nach einer Prostatektomie noch Orgasmus fähig sein.

Die Nerven, die für den Orgasmus zuständig sind, verlaufen nämlich von der Penisspitze über den Beckenboden, der bei der OP nicht tangiert wird.
Wenn Du Deine Penisspitze reizt oder reizen läßt, müsste sich nach ein einiger Zeit ein "nervlicher", sogenannter trockener Orgasmus einstellen. 
Der Orgasmus hat eine andere Quliät als früher, es ist ein sogenannter "trockener" Orgasmus, weil die Ejakulation (Samenerguss) fehlt. Er spielt sich nur noch im Bereich der Nerven, des Blutdrucks und natürlich des "Kopfes" ab, der immer eine Rolle dabei spielt.

Vielleicht warst Du nur zu ungeduldig. Von mir kann ich sagen, dass ich bedeutend länger als früher benötige, bis ich zum Orgasmus gelange und ich benötige auch einen stärkeren sexuellen Anreiz.

Schlechte Karten für einen Orgasmus hast Du, wenn Du nach der OP unter einer Hormonblockade per Orchiektomie (Hodenausschälung) oder per Spritze unter LHRH-Hemmer stehst. Wegen des Testosteronmangels in Deinem Körper ist dann der Orgasmus meist blockiert. Bei einer Hormonblockade mit Casodex (Tablette - Antiandrogen) ist das nicht so, weil der Testosteronspiegel im Körper erhalten bleibt.

Also lasse Dir doch mal Deinen Testosteronspiegel beim Urologen messen, vielleicht liegt da die Ursach in Deiner Orgasmusunfähigkeit.

Liegt tatsächlich ein Orgasmusunfähigkeit vor, dann helfen auch die weiteren Hilfsmittel wie Pumpe, Spritze oder Penisimplantate nicht weiter, weil Dir die Libido fehlt.

Was ich aber weniger annehme, sondern ich glaube eher, dass Du zu ungeduldig warst und zu früh in Deinen Bemühungen aufgegeben hast.
Das kann durchaus 15 - 30 Minuten daueren. Aber das ist bei jedem Mann verschieden.

Bei weiteren Fragen kannst Du mich gerne unter der Rufnummer unserer Selbsthilfegruppe 0621 / 72 14 22 anrufen.

Herzliche Grüße

Hansjörg Burger
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

PS: Die Aussage "natürlich" haben Sie nach einer Prostata OP keinen Orgasmus mehr ist falsch, sie bezieht sich nur auf den Samenerguss!

----------


## BurgerH

> Hallo BurgerH,
> danke für Deinen Hinweis. Ja schon. Orgasmus ja. Aber was für einer! Einer, der schon wieder weg ist, kaum dass er angedeutet hat, zu kommen. Das ist mein Problem.


Hallo Thomas,

der Orgasmus ist am Anfang schwach ausgeprägt. Aber mit "regelmäßgiem" Üben läßt verstärkt sich meiner Erfahrung nach auch die Stärke des Orgasmus.

Aber lass mal Deinen Testosteronspiegel messen!

Gruß

Hansjörg

----------


## Thomas

Danke noch mal,
kleine Ergänzung: Mein Testosteronwert ist 3,5. Der Arzt dazu: "Nicht überwältigend viel, aber auch jicht zu wenig."

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Thomas,




> Die Ärzte schweigen sich darüber aus oder es heißt: "Natürlich haben Sie ohne Prostata kein Orgasmusgefühl mehr".


Das ist der größte Schwachsinn den ich gehört noch gelesen habe, natürlich ist es schöner wenn die Prostata mit stimmuliert wird -es heißt nicht um sonst, der G-Punkt des Mannes- aber auch ohne Prostata mit oder ohne Frau, macht es toll Spaß.

Es muß genügent Fantasie und Lust vorhanden sein wie damals als wir noch Jünglinge wahren, da wurde auch experimentiert oder?



> Mein Testosteronwert ist 3,5. Der Arzt dazu: "Nicht überwältigend viel, aber auch jicht zu wenig."


Es ist tatsächlich zu wenig 3,5 ng/ml und ist im untersten Level! Ein guter Ratschlag um den Testostero auf die Sprünge zu helfen, mache Sport und das alle zwei bis drei Tage zum verausgaben der eigenene Leistung und Du wirst sehen, die Lust zur Lust kommt von selbst denn von nix kommt nix!

Liebe Grüße, Helmut

----------


## Viktor_J

Hallo,

mal eine allgemeine Frage zum Orgasmus,
ist es bleibend, daß GV defacto nur noch mit Kondom möglich ist, da beim Orgasmus stets (bei mir) Urin abgeht ?
( jetzt 2 Wochen nach Total-OP)

Gruß
Viktor

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Thomas,

das kann sein, muss aber nicht sein.

Kommt meines Erachtens auf die Füllung der Blase an.

Zum Kondom:

An sich ist Urin eine "reine" Flüssigkeit. 

Gruß

Hansjörg

----------


## walter44

Hallo Betroffener. Leider , auch zu meinem Leidwesen muss ich bestätigen dass bei mir das gleiche Phänomen vorhanden ist.Es kommen ,bezw. werden vom Gehirn keine Reize mehr zum Schwellkörper gesendet.Soll heissen: a:Nerven im Eimer; b: Psyche beschädigt. Bei mir dauert das ganze schon 42 mon. Die Ärzte kannst du vergessen.Habe noch keinen gefunden der sich wirklich eindringlich mit diesem Leiden beschäftigt.Bei Ihnen selber funktioniert ja NOCH alles.Da musst du selber hand anlegen oder Jemanden haben der da manuell nachhilft.In diesem Sinne alles Gute von Walter44.

----------


## vampire

> Hallo,
> 
> mal eine allgemeine Frage zum Orgasmus,
> ist es bleibend, daß GV defacto nur noch mit Kondom möglich ist, da beim Orgasmus stets (bei mir) Urin abgeht ?
> ( jetzt 2 Wochen nach Total-OP)
> 
> Gruß
> Viktor


Hi, also bei mir hat es ca. 6 Monate gedauert bis kein Urin mehr beim Orgasmus rauskam. Das Problem ist, dass man sich am Anfang nicht so gehen lassen kann, sprich...kurz vor Orgasmus habe ich immer alles zusammengepetzt dass ja nix an Urin rauskam. Was aber normal ist, dass das sogenannte "Wonnetröpfchen" trozdem noch kommt und vermehrt beim Orgasmus. Die Cowper'schen Drüsen sind für die "*Wonnetropfen*" zuständig

Auszug aus netdoktor.de
 *Die Harnröhre*  Die Harnröhre ist die Ableitung der Blase. Direkt unter der Blase wird die Harnröhre von der Prostata umschlossen. Dort ist auch die Mündungsstelle des Samenleiters. Durch Muskelanspannung bei der Ejakulation können nicht gleichzeitig Urin und Samenflüssigkeit ausgestoßen werden.
In die Harnröhre münden die Drüsengänge der Cowperschen Drüsen. Diese produzieren eine klare Flüssigkeit, die schon vor der Ejakulation in die Harnröhre gelangt - das so genannte Lusttröpfchen. 



Selbst jetzt nach knapp 2 Jahren kommt es ab und zu vor, dass etwas Urin mit abgeht...das ist aber abhänging von meiner Stellung (liegend, knieend, beugend etc.) und ich merke das vorher und kann entsprechend reagieren. Wichtig ist auch vor dem Sex die Blase zu leeren.

----------


## Thomas

> Hallo,
> 
> mal eine allgemeine Frage zum Orgasmus,
> ist es bleibend, daß GV defacto nur noch mit Kondom möglich ist, da beim Orgasmus stets (bei mir) Urin abgeht ?
> ( jetzt 2 Wochen nach Total-OP)
> 
> Gruß
> Viktor


Hallo Viktor,
Deine Sorgen hätte ich gerne - schon 2 Wochen nach der OP kannst Du Sex haben! Da würde ich mir wegen dem bisschen Undichtigkeit keine Gedanken machen, höchstens Beckenbodentraining, dass auch das noch weggeht.

----------


## Thomas

> Hallo Betroffener. Leider , auch zu meinem Leidwesen muss ich bestätigen dass bei mir das gleiche Phänomen vorhanden ist.Es kommen ,bezw. werden vom Gehirn keine Reize mehr zum Schwellkörper gesendet.Soll heissen: a:Nerven im Eimer; b: Psyche beschädigt. Bei mir dauert das ganze schon 42 mon. Die Ärzte kannst du vergessen.Habe noch keinen gefunden der sich wirklich eindringlich mit diesem Leiden beschäftigt.Bei Ihnen selber funktioniert ja NOCH alles.Da musst du selber hand anlegen oder Jemanden haben der da manuell nachhilft.In diesem Sinne alles Gute von Walter44.


Hast Du schon mal Kontakt zu einem Männerarzt gehabt? Unter www.maenneraerzte.info kannst Du nachschauen, wen es da so gibt.

----------


## ErichF

Hatte im September 2007 eine RPE mittels Bauchschnitt.Obwohl nerv-erhaltend operiert wurde ,konnte ich bislang noch keine Erektion erreichen.Zwar schon 2 x den sogenannten Orgasmus durch Manipulation am schlaffen Glied.Aber er wird trotz aller 2 Tage 25 mg Viagra (Kieler Konzept) nicht mal dick.Nun habe ich bei euch gelesen,daß der Testosteronspiegel dabei eine Rolle spielen kann. Kann man denn dem T.-spiegel auf die Sprünge helfen ? Und sollte man das tun ,obwohl dadurch möglicherweise der Krebs wieder Nahrung bekäme ? 
Einen schönen 2.Adventsabend und freundliche Grüße
ErichF

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Erich,

da hast Du etwas falsch verstanden.

Dein Testosteronspiegel scheint in Ordnung zu sein, da Du ja einen Orgasmus bekommst und offensichtlich auch die dazu notwendige Libido besitzt, wenn Du Dich um die Herbeiführung eines Orgasmus kümmerst.

Der Testosteronspiegel spielt nur eine Rolle hinsichtlich der Orgasmusfähigkeit, nicht bei der Erektion nach OP. So haben 
Betroffene, bei denen die Testosteronproduktion in den Hoden durch Kastration mit dem Messer oder mit der Spritze unterdrückt wurde, normalerweise keinen Orgasmus mehr.

Testosteronszufuhr von außen ist möglich, aber bei einem Prostatakrebserkrankten umstritten und unter Umständen kontraproduktiv.

Deine Erektionsunfähigkeit nach der OP hängt mit der Beschädigung der Nerven zusammen, die bei der OP erfolgt ist oder erfolgen kann.

Wenn die PDE-5-Inhibitoren (Viagra und Co.) nicht wirken, dann mußt Du auf die Spritze mit Alprostadil (Caverject oder Viridal) umschalten. Wenn keine anderen Ursachen für Deine Erektionsfähigkeit vorliegen dann bekommst Du mit Sicherheit eine Erektion. Meist sogar bei der ersten Anwendung zu stark und zu lang.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

----------


## Horst_S

Hallo, liebe Leidensgenossen,

ich bin auch durch meine Prostata OP total impotent und inko geworden. Beim ersten Sexversuch kam ein schöner Strahl Urin raus. Warum hat mir aber vorher keiner was gesagt, die Blase sollte vorher geleert werden. Ich ärgere mich zweitens, dass mir niemand im Krankenhaus und in der AHB etwas vom Kieler Konzept gesagt hat. Nach 9 Monaten fürchte ich, dass meine Schwellkörper für immer geschrumpft sind und es gar nicht mehr geht.  Habe ich jetzt durchlitten, als ich mir Filmchen zur Stimulation und "Training" reinzog. Die Uros sagen ja, kann sich alles innerhalb 2 Jahren einrenken. Ich kann das nicht mehr glauben. Hoffnungsvolle Grüße von Horst.

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Horst_S,




> Beim ersten Sexversuch kam ein schöner Strahl Urin raus. Warum hat mir aber vorher keiner was gesagt, die Blase sollte vorher geleert werden. Ich ärgere mich zweitens, dass mir niemand im Krankenhaus und in der AHB etwas vom Kieler Konzept


Beim gesunden Mann bestehen zwei Harnschließmuskeln, der Innere, integriert in der Prostata und der Äußere knapp nach der Prostata.

Wenn man prostatektomiert wird, wird der innere Harnschließmuskel weg operiert, dieser innere Harnschließmuskel ist auch dafür, daß im Zeitpunkt des Orgasmuses geschlossen wird, damit die Sperma nicht in die Blase geht und umgekehrt Urin nicht austreten kann!

Nun haben wir, die keine Prostata mehr haben in den meisten Fällen! Noch einen äußeren Harnschließmuskel, dieser jedoch kannst Du zwar willentlich beeinfussen zum schließen und oder öffenen aber! Im Zeitpunkt des Orgasmuses ist Man(n) einfach nicht in der Lage diesen Schließmuskel willentlich zu schließen, denn sonst könnte ja der Samen nicht austreten! Der äussere Schließmuskel wird von dem Nervensystem Parasympatikus auch mit leichtem Einfuß des Sympatikus beeinfußt, beim Orgasmus!

Es bleibt Dir nichts anderes übrig als vorher die Blase zu leeren und beim Sexualverkehr dich auf den Rücken zu legen, denn es wird ja kontinuierlich von den Nieren Urin produziert und dann? beim Orgasmus kann so schnell nichts mehr nass werden!

Wünsche Dir alles Gute
Helmut

----------


## Volkmar

Theorie und Praxis

Bei mir liegt die RPE mit anschließender kompletter Orchiektomie jetzt 11 Jahre zurück.    Im alten Forum berichtete ich von nächtlichem Orgasmus mit Urinabgang. Einige Jahre Stillstand.    Jetzt ordentliche Erektion mit Orgasmusfähigkeit. Welche Überraschung, keine Spur von sogen. Schwellkörperschrumpfung, nach den vielen Jahren, zumal ich auch älter wurde.
Intensivere Beschäftigung mit dem Thema, angeregt durch das Forum bescherte mir diesen unerwarteten Erfolg.     Kann es nicht sein, dass die durchtrennten Nerven sich wieder den alten Weg suchen?             Gruß      Volkmar

----------


## Helmut.2

Lieber Volkmar,



> Bei mir liegt die RPE mit anschließender kompletter Orchiektomie jetzt 11 Jahre zurück. Im alten Forum berichtete ich von nächtlichem Orgasmus mit Urinabgang. Einige Jahre Stillstand. Jetzt ordentliche Erektion mit Orgasmusfähigkeit. Welche Überraschung, keine Spur von sogen. Schwellkörperschrumpfung, nach den vielen Jahren, zumal ich auch älter wurde.


Und das bei einer Orchiektomie? hast Du eine TET = Testosteron Ersatztherapie? oder welche die dich wieder auf Trapp bringen? 

Es freut mich ja für dich und ich könnte gerade darauf neidisch werden und bin nicht orchiektomiert!

Mach es Gut, Helmut

----------


## Volkmar

Lieber Helmut,
ich erhalte derzeit keinerlei Therapie, insbesondere kein Testosteron,das ganze Thema ist für mich derzeit Randerscheinung, im Vordergrund steht tägliches Nordic walken mit der Frau, morgendliche Yoga Übungen und ein erfülltes Zusammenleben, derzeit noch ohne Sex, was auch gut möglich. 
Liebe Grüße   Volkmar

----------


## Josef-47

> Intensivere Beschäftigung mit dem Thema, angeregt durch das Forum bescherte mir diesen unerwarteten Erfolg. Kann es nicht sein, dass die durchtrennten Nerven sich wieder den alten Weg suchen? Gruß Volkmar


Hallo Volkmar,

darauf, dass sich die Nervenenden wieder finden, warte ich auch.
Zumindest wird es nicht schlechter, eher besser, ca 5 Jahre nach der OP werde ich seit ca. einem Jahr ab und an durch einen "Steifen" nachts geweckt, wenn das kein positives Zeichen ist???

Gruß Josef47

----------


## Volkmar

Hallo Josef-47,
Das sind doch sehr positive Zeichen, bei mir begann das auch immer im Schlaf.        Das mögliche wieder Einwachsen von Nerven schließe ich aus folgenden Beobachtungen. Als früherer Hobbyreiter hatten wir bei einem Pferd Hufrolle. ( Lahmen nach Arthrose im Sprunggelenk)  Als Therapie wird ein sogen.Nervenschnitt gemacht, wonach das Pferd ohne Schmerzempfindung wieder läuft. Nach 2 Jahren kann sich das Lahmen wieder einstellen, der Nerv hat sich erholt und ist wieder nachgewachsen, erneuter Nervenschnitt möglich.   Nach großen Operationen Z.B. am Bauch stellt sich das Gefühl unter der Narbe nach einigen Monaten wieder ein. Das gilt auch nach Nervendurchtrennungen an den Fingern.      Zurück zum eigentlichen Thema: wichtig ist nach meiner eigenen Erfahrung die von H.Burger super beschriebene Reizung der Penisspitze.        Gruß von Volkmar

----------


## Kati71

hallo,
mein Mann (47) wurde Anfang September operiert - nervenerhaltend - und ist seither schon sehr auf dem Weg der Besserung. Von Inkontinenz gott sei Dank keine Spur. 

Was ihm zu schaffen macht ist die Tatsache, dass "er" jetzt gerade mal 3 Wochen nach der OP noch nicht wieder funktioniert - er weiß zwar, dass es etwas länger dauern kann, bin die Erektionsfähigkeit wiederkommt, ist aber furchtbar ungeduldig.

Seit 1 Woche nimmt mein Mann Cialis und seit der Zeit "üben" wir. Durch manuelle und orale Stimulation kommt er auch bis zum Orgasmus. Er sagt, es fehlt zwar etwas, aber das Gefühl ansich ist schon wieder recht gut.

Nun meine Frage: wir probieren "es" jeden 2. Tag (es ist schon komisch, soviel Sex hatten wir vorher nie... ), ist das okay oder verstärkt die Häufigkeit eher seinen psychischen Druck? 
Er sagt es zwar nicht, aber ich habe das Gefühl, er denkt, mir etwas schuldig zu sein und schnell wieder "funktionieren" zu müssen. 

liebe Grüße Kati

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Kati,
auch wenn die Nerven erhalten wurden und die Bahnen sich in ihrer Hülle befinden, ist es bei der Operation durch Elektroinstrumente zu Hitze-Verletzungen der Nervenstränge gekommen. Das Ausheilen dauert sicher 8 bis 12 Wochen und kann je nach Schwere der Verletzungen im Extremfall bis zu 2 Jahre dauern. Der wichtigste Faktor ist jetzt nicht gleich die Geduld zu verlieren und die Erwartungen nicht zu hoch zu schrauben. Das wird schon wieder.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Harro

*Geduld ist angesagt

*Hallo, an anderer Stelle hier im Forum ist das ursprüngliche Thema der erektilen Dysfunktion, kurz ED genannt, zu einem Austausch der hierdurch entstandenen Probleme in den zwischenmenschlichen Beziehungen mutiert. 
Zum Thema "Erektile Dysfunktion" (ED) und Inkontinenz habe ich bei einem Vortrag des Dr. Trunzer, dem Klinik-Direktor der Kraichgau-Klinik in Bad Rappenau, am Montag dieser Woche folgende Details erfahren:

Patienten nach radikaler Prostatektomie (RPE) 475 - davon Retropubisch 347 - Laparoskopisch 100 - Perineal 28.
Hierbei Inkontinenz nach Schweregraden: Grad I unter 15% - Grad II 15% bis unter 30% - Grad III 30% und mehr. 

Bei einer anonymen Befragung unter 180 Patienten kam es zu folgendem Ergebnis beim OP-Verlauf: Anteil der Prostatektomierten: mit Nervenerhalt 99 - ohne Nervenerhalt 47 - weiß nicht 34. Zum Einfluss des Nerverhalts gab es von den 180 Befragten folgende anonyme Antworten: Erektion ja: 76, davon Nerverhalt 59 - weiß nicht 11 - Kein Nerverhalt 6. Zu Erektion nein: 104, davon Nerverhalt 40 - weiß nicht 23 - Kein Nerverhalt 41. Fazit: Erektion ohne Nerverhalt ist selten. Auch mit Nerverhalt großer Anteil an Frühtumeszenz = Zielgruppe für PDE 5- Hemmer? 

Zu Orgasmusfähigkeit nach RPE anonyme Befragung von 180 Patienten. Ja: 47 (meist anders als vor OP) Mit Tumeszenz/Erektion 34 - Ohne Erektion 13. Orgasmus nein: 133 - Erektion ja: 42 - Erektion nein: 91.Fazit: Orgasmus ohne Erektion ist eine Seltenheit in der frühen postoperativen Phase. Erektion garantiert (noch) keinen Orgasmus. 

Sex als Gesprächsthema. Anonyme Befragung unter 176 Patienten: Reden Sie mit Ihrer Patnerin über das Thema Sexualität /Sexualpraktiken? Ja, und zwar ohne Hemmungen 106 - ja, aber es fällt schwer - nein 10. Fazit: Das Partnergespräch scheint gar nicht so schlecht zu gelingen. 

Sex in der Paarbeziehung. Anonyme Befragung von 176 Patienten. Einschätzung durch betroffene Männer: Das Thema "aktive Sexualität" ist uns als Paar wichtig: 101 - nicht so wichtig: 75. Das Thema "aktive Sexualität" ist für mich persönlich wichtig: 121 - nicht so wichtig 55. Diskrepanzen persönlich/Paar (nur) 30. Fazit: Für Zweidrittel der Prostatektomierten ist Sexualität wichtig.

*Trotzdem gilt wohl: "Eile mit Weile" * (alte Volksweisheit)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Charly

Moin Moin

Ich bin vor 4,5 Wochen nervenerhaltend Operiert worden und habe fast keine Probleme außer etwas Narbenschmerzen. Das ich Erektionsprobleme nach der Op haben werde, sagte mir mein Uro und hab das auch des öfteren im Net gelesen. Meine Frau und ich können damit gut leben ,da wir davon ausgehen das sich das legen wird. Uns bleibt ja Zeit. Wir hatten die letzten Tage des öfteren Sex, wobei jeder zum Ziel gekommen ist, es gibt ja genug andere Möglichkeiten den Partner glücklich zu machen. Gestern war auch wieder so ein Tag, wir wussten das wir Abends sicher wieder Spaß haben würden und freuten uns darauf. Leider stand noch eine Krankengymnastikstunde am Vorabend auf dem Plan. Wieder Zuhause sah ich das meine Frau ein schönes Ambiente vorbereitet hatte, schöne Kleidung, leckeres Essen und nette Beleuchtung. Nach dem Essen nahm ich meine Tabletten, darunter auch eine 25mg Viagra, wie jeden 2ten Tag und wir machten es uns gemütlich. Ich legte mir ein Penisring aus Silikon um und wir hatten viel Spaß Auf einmal stand mein Bester wie in alten Zeiten. Wowww, schönes Gefühl, echt geil. Um nicht noch genauer ins Detail gehen zu müssen nur noch soviel, ich hatte das erste Mal nach der Op Gv mit einen schönen Höhepunkt. Möchte hiermit nur jedem Mut machen, alles braucht seine Zeit und schaltet euren Kopf ab, denn erzwingen kann man nichts. LG Charly und Frau

----------


## Harro

*Ergänzung

*Hallo, siehe zu diesem Thema auch noch den *Beitrag* von Hary-Karsten, den ich in einem anderen Thread lesen konnte.

*"Im Leben kommt es darauf an, Hammer oder Amboss zu sein, aber niemals das Material dazwischen"
*(Norman Mailer)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Kati71

guten Morgen .... 

vielen Dank schon mal für Euren Zuspruch - und ja - es scheint wirklich langsam wieder Leben in "ihn" zu kommen ;o)))

wir hatten am Samstag "sturmfrei" und mit "Rund-Um-Stimulation" war der Abend sehr vielversprechend - mein Mann hat gestrahlt wie ein "Honigkuchenpferd", dass die Erektion tatsächlich gut war - zwar noch nicht wie früher, aber immerhin ..... 

ich denke mal, wenn man(n) einmal verstanden hat, dass Geduld eben auch mit warten können zu tun hat, dann wird das schon wieder .... 

ich/wir wünschen allen hier, dass die Geduld am Ende auch mit Erfolg belohnt wird .... eine schöne Woche .... liebe GRüße Kati

----------


## Stoeff

> "sturmfrei" und mit "Rund-Um-Stimulation" war der Abend sehr vielversprechend


 
....ja datt kennen wir auch , und seit wir ein leeres Nest haben ist alles plötzlich sehr anders und Ambiente & Wellness plus  Düfte & lecker Essen sind fast immer ein Vorläufer zum, zum....

" ist das okay oder verstärkt die Häufigkeit eher seinen psychischen Druck?" fragst du...

....also alle 2 Tage wäre mir/uns arg heftig, obwohl es im Urlaub durchaus auch mal so laufen könnte....  aber in euren "zarten Alter" kann ich mir gut vorstellen dass es das gewöhnlich kaum gibt, ( Druck zu versagen )  wenn sonst keine Probs da sind  .... 

Durch die Beckenbodenübungen merken wir alle - das sind mehrere Muskeln die da zusammenspielen und der Rest, der passiert sowieso  nur im Kopf und den gilt es genauso munter und auf Trab zu halten , denk ich ;-)

----------


## Harro

*Nachtwandler

*Hallo, Stoeff, unermüdlicher Verteidiger der Lustempfindungen. Ich möchte nicht indiskret sein, obwohl ich es mit den folgenden Fragestellungen eigentlich schon sein werde. Was treibt Dich nächtens um 3.20 Uhr um? Probleme beim Einschlafen? Beruflich? Oder einfach, was ganz normal ist, die Neugier, was im Forum wohl los ist?
Ich benötige täglich mein Schlafpensum von 7-8 Stunden, daher ist es auch eine Seltenheit, dass von mir mal nach 22.00 Uhr etwas ins Forum  eingegeben wird; eher dagegen  frühmorgens. 

*"Für die Welt bist du Irgendjemand, aber für Irgendjemand bist du die Welt"
*(Erich Fried)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Stoeff

> *Nachtwandler*
> 
> Was treibt Dich nächtens um 3.20 Uhr um?


Hi Hutschi,

$$ Turniere $$ - Onlineturniere im Rommè, Kalooki, Gin, Backgammon, manchmal auch Poker. Die ínteressantesten finden fast sämtlich zur Abendzeit USA statt ....also ab ca 2.00 Uhr MEZ... und in den Pausen schau ich mal hier mal da in den Foren herum ;-)

...ist ja klar dass man da hellwach und evtl. sogar Kaffe gestärkt sein sollte beim "zocken " ( es ist eigentlich kein zocken denn ich spiele nur Finesspiele und bin ziemlich gut ) - ich bin aber schon länger eine Nachteule und gleichzeitiger Morgenmuffel im Extrem - kann mir gar nicht mehr vorstellen dass ich früher mal ( so vor 15 Jährchen ) begeistert um 6.00 aus dem Bett gehüpft bin um vorm Büro wenigstens noch ne halbe Runde Golf zu spielen... 

.... noch Fragen Kienzle ?

;-)

Grüsse
Stoeff


P.S. - das muss ich noch loswerden - deine unermüdliche Zitatensammlung find ich einfach klasse.... - immer weiter so !

----------

